
Pole suddenly popped up in my local park, anyone know what it is? - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/dty9nd/this_pole_suddenly_popped_up_in_my_local_park/
======
rapnie
For anyone who is curious: this device which is apparently LIDAR suddenly
appeared in a small park in Groningen, The Netherlands. Unsure for what
purpose it was placed there.

~~~
jaclaz
And - from the supposed manufacturer site - here:

[https://ouster.com/products/os1-lidar-
sensor](https://ouster.com/products/os1-lidar-sensor)

It is not exactly a "cheap" piece of hardware:

>OS1-16 Available now for $3,500

>OS1-64 Available now for $12,000 or $8,000 for non-profit research

>OS1-128 Available now for $18,000 or $12,000 for non-profit research

hence - probably - the _need_ for the collar with the spikes.

Maybe I am a pessimist, but set aside specifically Groningen (NL), which may
well be an exception, I would estimate the durability of such a thing (I mean
before being stolen or vandalized) in an "average" park in two-three days (or
nights).

~~~
mandelbrotwurst
I might call that optimism given the nature of the device.

------
toomuchtodo
Looks very similar to the equipment Lucky Palmer’s new company is selling to
the US gov for virtual border fencing.

------
ncmncm
As a one-off construction, it appears more likely to be a research project
than surveillance.

